# how many days off work will i need for an ivf cycle?



## Maverick28 (Jun 13, 2010)

hi everyone  
just wondering how many days off you have needed for a cycle? i am just trying to plan my annual leave at work. 
thanks Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Each person does different . You will need EC day off especially if you are being sedated and prob at least the next day as you aren't safe to drive etc. some people then take till ET off as you will be quite sore, some don't, some the take the full 2 weeks off but many don't. A lot depends on your job I think and how strenuous it is. 
You are advised to take it reasonably easy as our body goes through a lot with growing the eggs and having them removed and your body needs to recover. 


It's personal choice really.
Good luck with it xxxxxx


----------



## Maverick28 (Jun 13, 2010)

many thanks for your response tiny xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

I just had an hour or so off for appointments while downregging and then stimming.  I had the day of EC off which was a Thursday, and also took the Friday and Monday off (ET was Saturday for us).  I was really glad I did, as I was in a lot of pain after EC and even coming back to work on the Tuesday I was pretty sore.

I was back at work for the TWW, then just took a day off for OTD as I didn't want to have to come to work after finding out (which was just as well as it was a BFN)

Good luck

suzie x


----------



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi.  I started my first round of IVF on 17th Sep and reckon I still have more appointments to the end of next week so that's basically a month then i'll have to come back 2 weeks later for the big test.  I've been going in 3 times a week and always in the mornings as they take a blood test which needs sent off so it has to be done first thing.  I'm a receptionist so trying to get time off is a nightmare.  They can't tell you what days you'll need to be in either as it all depends on the scans. I would suggest not taking time off work but just to speak to your boss and work around it.  Its' a nightmare but there's not much else you can do. Good luck.


----------



## keldan89 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi  

We started ivf at the end of sept. We took 1/2 days for each initial consultation (1 day in total) & I went in an hour or so late when I had my amh test done. When we started dr I didn't have any time off as everything was sent to us including a timetable with our planned appointments during stims which can change depending on the scan results. I ended up taking 5 1/2 days for scans (only take 10 mins but our clinic is an hour away) then had ec off (which was fri) & we also have this week off as we were due to go away but are now waiting for et tomorrow! I would definitely take ec & a day or 2 after as I was over stunned & really ill the following day. Still a bit off now but getting better although still z bit sore inside

Good luck

Kel
X


----------



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi

Well good luck with it. It's all about jugging things isn't it.  I'm getting my ec this Friday.  Bit nervous about getting sedated. Just glad it's the Friday and not mid week. x


----------



## Maverick28 (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks for all your replies ladies.
Mrs m- sorry about your cycle, hugs.
good luck Kel and Beth, keep us updated! Xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

On both my ivf's during down regulation I didn't take any days off as I wasn't monitored until the baseline/down-regulation scan. Then I had 9 days of stimms before my stimming scan and needed the morning off for that. After that I had scans every 2-3 days in the mornings. On my 1st IVF I booked the week of EC off. However, I under-responded to the stimms so ended up having EC the week after it was scheduled, so wasted a week of holiday. I felt ok the day after EC and could have gone back to work. Embryo transfer can be anytime from 2-6 days after egg collection, so you have to be fairly flexible around that time. On my 1st cycle I had a day 2 transfer, and the 2nd cycle a day 3 transfer. I felt ok to go back to work the day after.

xx


----------



## Maverick28 (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks cay. good luck for this cycle hun Xx


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi
I was signed off by my gp for 2 weeks the first time and then I added a weeks holiday on ghe end and this year my gp signed me off for 3 weeks. This was the last weeks of stims when scans take place every other day and I also had intrilipids at Honda which take up to 4 hours to go through. I have a very stressful job so my gp said I couldn't work while doing all of that. I am so glad he did sign me off because I felt so relaxed and I became pregnant both times. Good luck and go with what your body is telling you. X


----------

